# machining m9a1 to accept a beavertail



## auburnDistrict (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't know anything about 1911s or their parts so forgive me if I'm using the wrong terms when describing this.

We're talking about machining the frame of an m9a1 to accept the top end of a drop-in 1911 beavertail (NOT the grip safety part) only the horn and the pinhole. Think of the beretta combat, but sexy, not ugly. Purely an aesthetic choice on my part.

-For the safety, I propose a cut just below the pinhole, removing the "grip" portion.
-For the frame, I have suggested milling a groove, or notch in the gun to such that the beavertail will fit straight in, like a plug into a socket. It can be secured with a pin held by a bonding agent, or perhaps welding - I've been told by the good folks at Customized Creationz that aluminum (Berettas) can be welded if done carefully and in small increments. This is a small piece (not involved in the action of the gun) so a small bit is all I need.

Todd McKechnie at Customized Creationz assured me that this process could be done safely, but estimated the turn around time at a _whopping 6 months or more._ That, however, was with the understanding that the extra parts would be built from scratch. I have a couple of smiths (a local gunsmith in my town, and Chad Kandros, a 1911 expert at Kandros Custom Gunworks in tennessee) that are brainstorming over this problem at the moment. I understand that Todd is a busy man, but I'm going to try and contact him again to see if his schedule has freed up any. In the meantime, can anyone on the board here offer any services or contact info of anyone who does work like this?


----------

